# Will there be MariaDB 10.0 port on FreeBSD?



## Eason (May 28, 2014)

Recently, I am planning to "upgrade" MySQL 5.6 to MariaDB 10.0. However, I found that only MariaDB 5.3 and 5.5 are available in the ports tree. May I know will there be MariaDB 10.0 port on FreeBSD? :q


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2014)

Ask the maintainer(s), run `make maintainer` in either or both of the port directories.


----------



## Eason (May 28, 2014)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ask the maintainer(s), run `make maintainer` in either or both of the port directories.



Thank you! Now, I know how to find out who to contact.


----------

